# Why do people play instruments like bass, timpani, or like tuba or something?



## arthur

I'm not trying to offend anyone. But it seems they barely get a chance to play.


----------



## RonP

There is far more to bass than meets the eye. Yeah, it's not ad glamorous as the violin, but it's very physically demanding, gives support to the bottom end of the orchestra and if you're very creative, many cello works can be adapted to bass. Do some research on Bottesini and Dragonetti to get a new appreciation for bass.

And on a non-classical note, many bassists are adept at playing jazz on the double bass and some even go as far as playing electric bass.


----------



## Taggart

Gentleman - one who knows how to play the drums - but doesn't.

It's a matter of style.


----------



## SuperTonic

You're right. Everyone should just play the violin or piano instead of wasting their time on all those other pointless instruments.


----------



## arpeggio

My son switched from cello to bass because it was a bigger instrument. Also because he could do jazz and rock on it as well as classical.


----------



## arthur

*ok. I guess but why would anyone in their right mind play timpani?*

Seriously. Maybe in jazz you would enjoy percussion. But if you are solely a classical timpani player what do you enjoy about having to play it?


----------



## OboeKnight

The timpani actually plays a huge role in many classical works. It looks like a lot of fun to play, I think. If I were a percussionist I'd totally play it haha.
As for sting bass, it an amazing instrument. Definitely take a listen to Botessini's bass concerti. I never knew the bass could be such a beautiful instrument. I've even heard a few oboe concertos performed on bass. Cool stuff!


----------



## ptr

Have You felt the vibrations these three instruments can make? ... Playing a big vibrating instrument hasn't got anything to with standing in front of the orchestra,but rather the opposite, it is all about primal urges a grown person need to experience in music. You should absolutely try snogging with a double bass, just the feeling of its grunt makes the violin seem like an annoying mosquito, the more I think of it, it makes for all kind of quite x-rated xplicit teenage dreams.  (Sorry arpeggio!)

The timpani is down the same lane, it is one of the most important instruments in the orchestra, it is the force that keeps the strings and brass from going to war with each other! 
It is The Enforcer of the Orchestra!








/ptr


----------



## Klavierspieler

BONG------BONGBONGBONG----BONG-BONG-BASH-BASH-BONG-tippitty-tippitty-BONG-BONG-BONG

BRBRBBRBRBRBRBRBBRBRBRBRBBRBRBBONG 

BONG

BONG

BONG

BONG

BONG

BASH

BRBRBRBBRBBRBRBBRBRBRBRBBONG!


----------



## LordBlackudder

its their ticket into an orchestra or rock band with the bass guitarist.

perhaps this comes from a time when to get into an orchestra meant big money. just to get them out of the gutter.

i don't think its the sound it makes or the music. or they would own many cds of bong bong sounds.


----------



## Taggart

LordBlackudder said:


> .. i don't think its the sound it makes or the music. or they would own many cds of bong bong sounds.


They probably do and play them VERY LOUDLY in the privacy of their own homes to anybody they can force to listen to them.


----------



## millionrainbows

1. Sometimes the band director will make the student switch from trumpet to tuba, especially if they are strong and have big lips.
2. Viola players are wannabe violinists, or their hands are too big.
3. Pianists and cellists chose their instruments to avoid marching bands.
4. Bass players are always big, tall, dark, and quiet. The bass fits their personality perfectly.
5. Piccolo players were birds in their past lives.
6. Trombone players were elephants in their past lives.
7. Percussionists are drawn to pitchless sounds, as most cannot hear pitches.
8. Harmonica players are lonely, restless, and often end up in prison, or disappear quickly on rail trains. Cats hate them.


----------



## Ramako

I friend of mine recently played the bass drum in a concert of Verdi's Requiem. That made me envious of percussionists - surely one of the most memorable parts for an instrument in the repertoire?


----------



## RonP

LordBlackudder said:


> its their ticket into an orchestra or rock band with the bass guitarist.


I think John Paul Jones, John Entwistle and Geddy Lee would disagree about bass being a ticket into a rock band. Their work was an integral part of their respective bands' sounds.


----------



## millionrainbows

The sub-contrabass flute?


----------



## Bone

millionrainbows said:


> 1. Sometimes the band director will make the student switch from trumpet to tuba, especially if they are strong and have big lips.
> 2. Viola players are wannabe violinists, or their hands are too big.
> 3. Pianists and cellists chose their instruments to avoid marching bands.
> 4. Bass players are always big, tall, dark, and quiet. The bass fits their personality perfectly.
> 5. Piccolo players were birds in their past lives.
> 6. Trombone players were elephants in their past lives.
> 7. Percussionists are drawn to pitchless sounds, as most cannot hear pitches.
> 8. Harmonica players are lonely, restless, and often end up in prison, or disappear quickly on rail trains. Cats hate them.


I play trombone because my daddy found one for $5 at a garage sale. As a child, I frequently heard the observation, "Son, you could tear up a brick." Since trombones are relatively low maintenance and virtually indestructible, it made sense to my dad to spend as little as possible equipping me with an instrument for band. Little did either of us realize I would actually enjoy it and still be involved with performing today.


----------



## RonP

Actually, the real reason I play bass is.......

BECAUSE I CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millionrainbows

I was encouraged to play the guitar instead of my first choice, the flute, because the flute "is a girl's instrument."

Thus began my descent into sin, debauchery, and disease.


----------



## Taggart

millionrainbows said:


> I was encouraged to play the guitar instead of my first choice, the flute, because the flute "is a girl's instrument."
> 
> Thus began my descent into sin, debauchery, and disease.


Unlike if you had played the flute where you would have descended into disease, debauchery and sin.


----------



## millionrainbows

Taggart said:


> Unlike if you had played the flute where you would have descended into disease, debauchery and sin.


When I think of all the female harpists I could have met... :lol:


----------



## BlazeGlory

millionrainbows said:


> I was encouraged to play the guitar instead of my first choice, the flute, because the flute "is a girl's instrument."
> 
> Thus began my descent into sin, debauchery, and disease.


Is your stage name Esteban?:guitar:


----------



## Jaws

arthur said:


> Seriously. Maybe in jazz you would enjoy percussion. But if you are solely a classical timpani player what do you enjoy about having to play it?


If you play bass, tuba or timpani here in London you can more or less pick which community orchestra to join. 
If you play flute clarinet bassoon or oboe you will have to go onto an extras list. If you play violin you can go to some orchestras if you are good at sight reading and if you play brass you might find someone who needs another trumpet, trombone or horn.

Tuba players, double bass players and timpani players often get asked to go and play in concerts for other orchestras.

So players of these instruments have a more interesting time than players of the more usual instruments.


----------



## RonP

Arthur, check this out - Dragonetti's Double Bass Concerto.


----------



## Andreas

I'm wondering, are orchestra members paid equally? I would think so (except for concert master/section leader bonuses), but I don't know.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Timpani is just one of the many many instruments percussionists play.


----------



## Guest

arthur said:


> Seriously. Maybe in jazz you would enjoy percussion. But if you are solely a classical timpani player what do you enjoy about having to play it?


Classically trained timpanists haven't only studied timpani, they will have studied a whole range of percussion instruments. And what timpanist doesn't relish playing his 'kettles' in Beethoven's Ninth (the Scherzo), Bruckner's 8th (esp. 4th movement) and John Tavener's Total Eclipse?


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Have You felt the vibrations these three instruments can make? ... Playing a big vibrating instrument hasn't got anything to with standing in front of the orchestra,but rather the opposite, it is all about primal urges a grown person need to experience in music. *You should absolutely try snogging with a double bass, just the feeling of its grunt makes the violin seem like an annoying mosquito, the more I think of it, it makes for all kind of quite x-rated xplicit teenage dreams*.  (Sorry arpeggio!)
> /ptr


Wow, have you tried snogging a double bass, then? Have you been drinking that _Chateau d'Yquem 1er Cru Superieur Classe de Sauternes_ again? And can I try some, please?


----------



## ptr

TalkingHead said:


> Wow, have you tried snogging a double bass, then?


Yea, and the female bass player in between! 



> Have you been drinking that _Chateau d'Yquem 1er Cru Superieur Classe de Sauternes_ again? And can I try some, please?


I only wish, that was a once in a lifetime experience, the regular Chateau d'Yquem is about what I could afford on my own and it is not bad at all.. 

/ptr


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Yea, and the female bass player in between!
> I only wish, that was a once in a lifetime experience, the regular Chateau d'Yquem is about what I could afford on my own and it is not bad at all.. /ptr


OK, thanks for the reply Ptr! I'm going to check out this Yquem stuff and see if I can't get to snog some DB player ...
By the way, I once had the chance to have ONE glass of Romanée-conti Grand Cru. 9 of us got together once with our credit cards to buy just ONE bottle ... I have never experienced anything like it: the almost religious reverence for this elixir of the Gods ... we sat there for quite a few minutes sniffing our glasses before we dared even taking a first sip. Then we did take that first sip ... I have never recovered.


----------

